

Add two-factor authentication to your ssh in 30 seconds. - orchdork10159
http://blog.authy.com/two-factor-ssh-in-thirty-seconds

======
RossM
I've used the libpam module for Google Authenticator[0] before, the difference
being that it isn't dependant on the availability of a third-party service,
but you have to be much more careful about losing your device. That said Authy
do have pretty great uptime[1]

Nice for production servers, but becomes a an annoyance after the cool factor
wears off for servers that don't really need it :) Installable on aptitude
using libpam-google-authenticator (guide [2]).

[0]: [https://code.google.com/p/google-
authenticator/](https://code.google.com/p/google-authenticator/) [1]:
[http://status.authy.com/](http://status.authy.com/) [2]:
[https://scottlinux.com/2013/06/02/use-google-
authenticator-f...](https://scottlinux.com/2013/06/02/use-google-
authenticator-for-two-factor-ssh-authentication-in-linux/)

------
chris-tucker
So what if the site goes down?

I can't ssh since force command is failing?

~~~
nobodyshere
Hopefully there's a fallback mechanism or a backup code. Otherwise it all
looks really shady.

------
nickbyfleet
I looked at the site for some time and couldn't find an answer to my question.
Does anybody know if the SMS is just for US cellphones?

------
nobodyshere
Can anyone tell me if that's really worth it? Looks like a bit of an overkill
considering the protection given by ssh keys.

------
Oletros
Does it works just with SMS?

